# STS question



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I currently have a string stopping device on my bow. Some of my friends and I have noticed that the upper level and Pro shooters typically don't have them. Is there a reason that is the case?? What advantage does one achieve by not having one??

Thanks in advance.

Matt McNeill


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

They are mainly for shock and vibration. Competition shooters do not care about this as much as hunters do.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

completepassthu said:


> They are mainly for shock and vibration. Competition shooters do not care about this as much as hunters do.


that is true. Just wanted to add that most comp bows don't come with them as standard equipment.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

A lot of times the shooters want the feed back from the bow. If something is starting to go out of wack you will feel it first. If you have a STS on it you won't feel it.


----------

